# What are your ESB and Gas bills per month?



## DaveD (12 Feb 2009)

Can't find anything recent here about average utility bill costs so new thread!

What are peoples average gas and electricity bills per months, no guesses either please! I noted also that all houses in our estate with attic conversions melted the recent snow quicker than those without, so obviously they lose more heat than those without, not all conversions done at the same time or by the same company.

Averaged over a year mine work out as follows, presumably house size is important:

House Type: 3 bed semi with attic conversion - 1200sqft
Gas: €90 per month - 7.5c/sqft/month
Electricity: €85 per month - 7.1c/sqft/month

D


----------



## cleverclogs7 (12 Feb 2009)

i was in a 3 bed ground floor apartment with open plan living/kitchen.
gas every 2 months 95-98 euro
electric 2 months 90-102 euro.
Im now in a 3 bed simi seperate living room and kitchen
elect 99 euro 2 months
oil heating now.bought 500 lts (315e)in november and checked the oil the other day,
used about half.


----------



## webbs (12 Feb 2009)

3bed semi 125sqm (1300sq ft approx)

Gas is around 36euro per month
ESB 43euro per month


----------



## Lorz (12 Feb 2009)

I'm delighted you posted this thread.  I was SHOCKED to see our most recenty utility bills from ESB & Bord Gáis.  4 bed, 3 storey house but we're both at work full time... gone at 7.30am, home at 7pm.  ESB for last 2 months was €240 and our Gas bill was €260.   Friends of ours have a 2,500sq ft house, 1.5 storey, 4bed and there 2 bills totalled €1,000 - they're both out at work all day too.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

My ESB was €250... I hate storage heaters..


----------



## menna (12 Feb 2009)

we live in a 4 bed house with to liveing rooms 1 small one and 1 very long one just me and to kids in it esb cost me 150 euro 4 to months and i pay 400 euro on oil for to months


----------



## niceoneted (12 Feb 2009)

3 bed semi, 100 sq mts. approx.; 2 adults in house - 1 shift worker and 1 mix of work from home/office. 

ESB avg 40 euro monthly over the year. Have most lights energy saver and turn off any appliances not required. 

Gas 6 winter months avg 70 monthly 6 summer months avg 20 monthly. Have a keep heat on constant at lower temp rather than higher temp and on/off. It's off if we are out but set to come on half hour prior to arrival home. If away for few days have it on for few hrs to keep house from getting too cold and losing all its heat.


----------



## Caveat (12 Feb 2009)

menna said:


> ...  and i pay 400 euro on oil for to months


 
That seems like an awful lot to me. Do you have the oil on practically 24/7?


----------



## Instyle (12 Feb 2009)

Just did a tot for 2008, we have a 4bed semi with attic conversion - hosue approx 1800 sq. feet

  Our GAS Totalled € 1,152.00/€ 96.00 pm and the ESB was € 862.00 or € 72.00 pm


----------



## DaveD (13 Feb 2009)

Anyone know of anywhere that lists average usage on gas and electricity, doesn't have to be Irish.

...and just noticed that there is a separate "Home Energy" section!! Maybe a mod could move this thread to that section, seems more appropriate, apologies.

D


----------



## sfag (13 Feb 2009)

My most recent gas bill has gone up a lot thanks to the 24% Government increase and the cold weather. It cost €926 for two months for a 4000 sq ft house. Was 650 last year).
last lecky bill was 400 for two months (was 260 last year).


----------



## sfag (13 Feb 2009)

Work out average figures from this thread. 
cost per size per tempature.


----------



## sfag (13 Feb 2009)

"
 was SHOCKED to see our most recenty utility bills from ESB & Bord Gáis. 4 bed, 3 storey house but we're both at work full time... gone at 7.30am, home at 7pm. ESB for last 2 months was €240 and our Gas bill was €260. " 


I'm shocked your bills are so low.


----------



## Guest116 (13 Feb 2009)

Gas: 130 for december - January
ESB: 105 for december - January


----------



## Frank (14 Feb 2009)

650 sq foot apt first floor.

esb only no gas
€100 for 2 months.

Expecting more for ths one with the cold snap.


----------



## thefisherman (15 Feb 2009)

house 2500 sq foot detached. esb bill was 1600 for year to date,  includes all heating etc and 90 euro for bottled gas for  hob


----------



## DaveD (16 Feb 2009)

thefisherman said:


> house 2500 sq foot detached. esb bill was 1600 for year to date,  includes all heating etc and 90 euro for bottled gas for  hob



You've a 2500sqft house on electric only heating?


----------



## thefisherman (16 Feb 2009)

in a way,yes, i have a heat pump for heating  and hot water which use electricity,i assume the hp uses around 8-900 euro  worth of electricity a year buyt have no exact way of knowing


----------



## shammy feen (16 Feb 2009)

2000sq foot 4 bed detached

ESB €495 for december/january
Gas €332 for december/january

Electric heaters in sunroom are robbery..


----------

